# Easier way to edit CAFD files?



## Rich123321 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi guys. In my opinion the built in editor with esys is complete garbage. The search feature is absolutely horrible. Is there a 3rd party program like ncsdummy that lets you search and give you better options and features when making changes? Better yet, is there a program which has features pre-defined and only one click makes the required changes to the file? Thanks guys


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Helll!

There are some Coding-Tools for the typical codings nearly everyone want. Here you do not need E-Sys or psdzdata and the tool is smaller than 1 MB. Coding for dunmies 

CU Oliver


----------



## Rich123321 (Oct 22, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Helll!
> 
> There are some Coding-Tools for the typical codings nearly everyone want. Here you do not need E-Sys or psdzdata and the tool is smaller than 1 MB. Coding for dunmies
> 
> CU Oliver


Could I have a link to the file?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

http://cartechnology.co.uk/showthread.php?tid=8506

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

There is also TokenMaster's excellent NCD / CAFD Tool:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=749668

You can explore .NCD, CAFD, and FP files with it, but you can not modify and write coding changes to car.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

That's not the same. My link is a stand-alone coding tool like E-Sys.

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> That's not the same. My link is a stand-alone coding tool like E-Sys.
> 
> CU Oliver


Yes, I am well aware of that. As I wrote:

_You can explore .NCD, CAFD, and FP files with it, but you can not modify and write coding changes to car.
_
He also asked for a better way to search, and NCD / CAFD Tool at least provides that.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

And I read only the first sentence. Shame on me. 

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> hello!
> 
> And i read only the first sentence. Shame on me.
> 
> cu oliver




How do you like BMWAiCoder? I have it, but never bother to try it. Is it fully functional, or need to pay for full functionality?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

@Shawn
It's like coding for dummies. If you only want to code a few thing like DVDinMotion and some things more it's really useful. Easy to install, easy to use and a really funny translation (ignition off = flameout). Of course, the possibilities of the tool are really limited. You cannot edit the VO or anything else which is not programmed inside.

The version 3.1 has the language file seperated as a ini-file and can be modified. That's a thing I'll do for the German translation. One bad thin is, that my virus scanner nagged all the time and said, there would be a trojan inside.

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> @Shawn
> It's like coding for dummies. If you only want to code a few thing like DVDinMotion and some things more it's really useful. Easy to install, easy to use and a really funny translation (ignition off = flameout). Of course, the possibilities of the tool are really limited. You cannot edit the VO or anything else which is not programmed inside.
> ...


Thanks. I played with it a bit this morning. Nice tool. I like the fact that it does not require PSdZData.


----------

